# Travelling with a cat.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Due to Jons condition (see post - if all of us think the same thing), I am left in France with 4 large dogs and a cat and have to take them back to Yorkshire. I am sorted with the dogs, except they hate each other and I have not yet fathomed how to travel them. I am thinking of tying their legs together, muzzling them and fastening them to the rear of the motorhome. 
That is a joke, there are not many of them about in our house at the moment.
I have never travelled with a cat. Does she have to go to the vets before we travel. She has her passport and has moved between France and UK many times, but I am not sure about the rules now.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Both cats and dogs have to have a vet visit between five days and 24 hours before the ferry sailing time.
Make sure you have a passport for each animal. The passport will have their I.D. microchip number it, these must correspond to the animal in question. Hope you're good at puzzles.
Try to see a vet as far away from your ferry port as possible, the fees should get cheaper the greater the distance.

Good luck.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Both cats and dogs have to have a vet visit between five days and 24 hours before the ferry sailing time.
> Make sure you have a passport for each animal. The passport will have their I.D. microchip number it, these must correspond to the animal in question. Hope you're good at puzzles.
> Try to see a vet as far away from your ferry port as possible, the fees should get cheaper the greater the distance.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks very much.
I am ok re. a vet as we have a local one that we use for our dogs. My problem was that as the cat does not have to be treated for anything anymore, I was not sure if it had to be seen by the vet.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The Daily Mail has issued a warning that cat's stress out if they are stroked. You should not stroke your cat.

If it had been any other paper I would have treated this as a joke. :roll:


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

At times, I wish our cat knew about this.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cats do not need a visit, a tablet, or anything before coming back.The rules on cats and doge were amended Jan 1st

tony

edit: forgot to say..........as long as the cat has a passport


----------

